# Normal climatológica 1991-2020 (Portugal Continental)



## almeida96 (15 Jan 2021 às 20:16)

Findo Dezembro de 2020, tal significou que é agora possível construir a *nova normal climatológica 1991-2020*.

Baseei-me nos dados do IPMA, nas *séries longas* (http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/series.longas/) e nos *boletins climáticos mensais* (http://www.ipma.pt/pt/publicacoes/boletins.jsp?cmbDep=cli&cmbTema=pcl&idDep=cli&idTema=pcl&curAno=-1).

Os dados correpondem *apenas ao território de Portugal Continental*, sendo por isso uma média das estações do IPMA, que nem sempre são as mesmas (novas estações; estações com falhas...).

*-Temperatura:* 

Começo por apresentar um gráfico com as temperaturas máxima; média e mínima:







*-Temperatura máxima:*






O *aumento de temperatura* foi *maior* para a *temperatura máxima*. Entre 1971-2000 e 1991-2020 a temperatura média aumentou *0,69 °C*, com grande destaque para Maio com *+1,56 °C*; Junho com *+1,34 °C*; Abril com *+1,12 °C* e Agosto com *+1,1 °C*!

Apenas Novembro viu diminuir a máxima média muito ligeiramente; com Dezembro apresentando uma estabilização do valor.

O maior número de eventos extremos de calor, mesmo no Inverno, countribuiu largamente para este aumento expressivo das máximas. O tempo anticiclónico levou também à redução da precipitação.

*-Temperatura média:*






*Entre 1971-2000 e 1991-2020 a temperatura média aumentou 0,45 °C*, com grande destaque para Maio com *+1,12 °C*; Junho com *+0,93 °C* e Abril com *+0,82 °C*!

A Primavera aqueceu muito! Os meses de Verão aumentaram mais moderadamente, bem como Março e Outubro. Já Fevereiro; Novembro e Dezembro arrefeceram...

Cada vez mais o Verão se alarga para Maio e Outubro, potenciando eventos extremos de calor; seca e grandes incêndios florestais (como Junho e Outubro de 2017).

*-Temperatura mínima:*






A temperatura *mínima* teve um *aumento muito mais moderado* (*+0,19 °C*) entre 1971-2000 e 1991-2020, relativamente à tempertaura máxima. E diminuiu até o seu valor entre 1981-2010 e 1991-2020 ( *- 0,05 °C*) em 8 meses (Fevereiro; Setembro e Dezembro com as maiores diminuições; Abril e Maio com os maiores aumentos). Talvez tal se deva a uma maior preponderância de tempo anticiclónico e seco, potenciando as mínimas (menor perturbação atmosférica).

*- Precipitação:*

Agora o mais interessante (), a precipitação. Novamente, começo por um gráfico, permitindo uma comparação visual com as normais anteriores de 1971-2000 (ainda usada pelo IPMA) e a de 1981-2010:






É muito visível a perda de precipitação de Fevereiro; Junho e Dezembro. Por outro lado, Março e Outubro aumentaram o seu valor médio entre cada normal.

A tabela com os valores das 3 normais indica isso mesmo:






Analisando por estação do ano, entre 1971-2000 e 1991-2020, vemos o seguinte:

*Inverno* (Dez;Jan;Fev): 361,4  293,9 mm - uma *queda de 19 %* na precipitação!
*Primavera* (Mar;Abr;Mai): 211,3  214,8 mm - *aumento de 2 %.
Verão* (Jun;Jul;Ago): 59,7  44,8 mm - *queda de 25 %!* (mas a partir de valores baixos)
*Outono* (Set;Out;Nov): 249,7  265,9 mm - *aumento de 6%*.

-------

É uma análise muito superficial e que não tem em conta as diferentes realidades de cada território, mas que nos dá uma clara ideia da tendência:

*-Queda na precipitação
-Aumento nas temperaturas, com destaque para a temperatura máxima.*


----------



## N_Fig (15 Jan 2021 às 20:45)

A comparação com 1971-00 é legítima por ser a normal que o IPMA usa agora, mas tendo nós acesso ao período inteiro 1931-20, acho que não é a mais adequada. Também há situações em que a normal 1971-00 é que pode ser considerada a anomalia e a nova normal é mais... "normal" (a precipitação muito baixa em março por comparação com os meses à volta, por exemplo). A descida de temperatura/menor subida nos meses de fevereiro, novembro e dezembro perde relevância quando constatamos que a normal 1971-00 era já anormalmente quente nesses meses em comparação com as décadas anteriores...
Esta década (2011-2020) foi claramente a mais quente (a década de 90 era anteriormente a mais quente), e teve de longe o maior valor da temperatura máxima, mas a temperatura mínima foi a mais baixa desde a década de 70, e apenas umas centésimas superior à década de 40. Não há um único mês com temperatura média ou máxima inferior ao valor médio do período total 1931-20... A temperatura mínima é inferior nalguns meses (fevereiro, março e junho), e mesmo nos outros meses a anomalia positiva não é assim tão significativa, o que só reafirma a maior amplitude térmica derivada da referida maior persistência de tempo anticiclónico.
Foi a 2ª década mais seca, ligeiramente mais húmida que a anterior. Quase todos os meses tiverem precipitação inferior ao valor médio 1931-20, exceto abril (razoavelmente superior, nos últimos 5 abris, 4 tiveram mais de 150% da precipitação média), outubro e novembro (ligeiramente superior para ambos). A queda de precipitação no inverno e especialmente no verão é notória, enquanto que na primavera e no outono se mantém praticamente igual


----------



## N_Fig (15 Jan 2021 às 20:46)

Ah, a normal 1991-20 é a mais seca e a mais quente de todas, mas tendo em conta que junta as 3 décadas mais quentes e mais secas, isso não é novidade nenhuma...


----------



## almeida96 (15 Jan 2021 às 21:52)

N_Fig disse:


> A comparação com 1971-00 é legítima por ser a normal que o IPMA usa agora, mas tendo nós acesso ao período inteiro 1931-20, acho que não é a mais adequada. Também há situações em que a normal 1971-00 é que pode ser considerada a anomalia e a nova normal é mais... "normal" (a precipitação muito baixa em março por comparação com os meses à volta, por exemplo). A descida de temperatura/menor subida nos meses de fevereiro, novembro e dezembro perde relevância quando constatamos que a normal 1971-00 era já anormalmente quente nesses meses em comparação com as décadas anteriores...
> Esta década (2011-2020) foi claramente a mais quente (a década de 90 era anteriormente a mais quente), e teve de longe o maior valor da temperatura máxima, mas a temperatura mínima foi a mais baixa desde a década de 70, e apenas umas centésimas superior à década de 40. Não há um único mês com temperatura média ou máxima inferior ao valor médio do período total 1931-20... A temperatura mínima é inferior nalguns meses (fevereiro, março e junho), e mesmo nos outros meses a anomalia positiva não é assim tão significativa, o que só reafirma a maior amplitude térmica derivada da referida maior persistência de tempo anticiclónico.
> Foi a 2ª década mais seca, ligeiramente mais húmida que a anterior. Quase todos os meses tiverem precipitação inferior ao valor médio 1931-20, exceto abril (razoavelmente superior, nos últimos 5 abris, 4 tiveram mais de 150% da precipitação média), outubro e novembro (ligeiramente superior para ambos). A queda de precipitação no inverno e especialmente no verão é notória, enquanto que na primavera e no outono se mantém praticamente igual



Sim,na última década a precipitação aumentou no período Janeiro-Maio e em Novembro, mas isto comparando com a muito seca década 2000-2009. Já o Verão perdeu muita precipitação, bem como Outubro e Dezembro.


----------

